# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Portal, smart display, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

Home page - meta.com/portal
portal.facebook.com

facebook.com/MetaPortal

twitter.com/metaportal

instagram.com/metaportal

Meta Portal on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Portal from Facebook hands-on

Published on Oct 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Hands on with Facebook Portal

Published on Oct 8, 2018




> Facebook has built its own video chat screen named Facebook Portal

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook's Portal video device launches amid privacy concerns"
Will people trust the social network's new consumer device after all those data security problems?

by Richard Nieva, Queenie Wong
October 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook announces Portal, an Echo Show rival focused on video chat"

by Jacob Kastrenakes
October 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Facebook Portal first look: Next level Messenger video chat

Published on Oct 8, 2018




> It packs Amazon Alexa and a AI-powered camera that makes chats more cinematic.

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing Portal From Facebook: New Video Calling Devices to Connect You With Friends and Family"

October 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Facebook Portal Plus review: Great video calling at a cost

Published on Nov 8, 2018




> Facebook’s Portal Plus and Portal smart displays connect you with friends and family — even when you live far away.

----------


## Airicist

Facebook Portal+ review

Published on Nov 19, 2018




> Facebook has jumped into the smart home with the Portal and Portal+, a video calling device with a built-in Amazon Alexa speaker and a screen. While the Portal+ has lots of cool calling features, we’re still a little weary of the social media giant taking up counter space in our home. Read our review to find out more.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & review - Facebook PORTAL & PORTAL+ 2018

Published on Nov 20, 2018




> Today we unbox the all new $200 Portal and $350 Portal + from Facebook! These  are the very first of its kind by the social media page and together we talk all its features! 
> 
> For more check out facebook.com 
> 
> Thanks for watching!
> 
> Move and talk freely with Smart Camera: With Smart Camera, you don’t have to worry about being out of frame. Whether you’re moving around the kitchen, prepping dinner or chasing the kids through the living room, Smart Camera adjusts to follow the action. And as more people enter a room, Smart Camera automatically widens to keep everyone in view, so you don’t miss a moment
> Private by design: Facebook doesn't listen to, view or keep the contents of your Portal video calls. Calls on Portal are encrypted, so conversations stay between you and those you're calling. You can also completely disable the camera and microphone with a single tap, or block the camera lens with the camera cover provided.
> Connect with friends, even if they don't have Portal: Easily call friends and family on Messenger — calls can be made seamlessly to and from smartphones and tablets. And you can bring up to six other people into a group call.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Facebook PORTAL+ or PORTAL? WHICH IS BETTER and WHY?

Published on Nov 26, 2018




> Today we will compare the $300 Portal+ with the $150 Portal and see which is the better buy. 
> 
> For more check out facebook.com 
> 
> Thanks for watching!
> 
> Move and talk freely with Smart Camera: With Smart Camera, you don’t have to worry about being out of frame. Whether you’re moving around the kitchen, prepping dinner or chasing the kids through the living room, Smart Camera adjusts to follow the action. And as more people enter a room, Smart Camera automatically widens to keep everyone in view, so you don’t miss a moment
> Private by design: Facebook doesn't listen to, view or keep the contents of your Portal video calls. Calls on Portal are encrypted, so conversations stay between you and those you're calling. You can also completely disable the camera and microphone with a single tap, or block the camera lens with the camera cover provided.
> Connect with friends, even if they don't have Portal: Easily call friends and family on Messenger — calls can be made seamlessly to and from smartphones and tablets. And you can bring up to six other people into a group call.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook takes its Portal international, adds WhatsApp, Facebook Live support"

by Frederic Lardinois
April 30, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook unveils Portal TV and new Portal smart displays amid privacy concerns"
The new lineup includes a 10-inch model, a smaller 8-inch version and a device that turns your TV into a smart display.

by Queenie Wong
September 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Hands on with Facebook’s Portal TV

Published on Sep 18, 2019




> We try out Facebook’s new video chat TV set-top box and smaller smart screens.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Portal 2.0 gets features to compete with Hub Max, Echo Show"
Facebook has a new 10-inch Portal display. I tested it, but I borrowed someone else's account to do it.

by Megan Wollerton
October 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "No one should buy the Facebook Portal TV"
In over six years of testing tech, this is a first for me.

by Megan Wollerton
November 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Facebook Portal+ unboxing | The gadget show

Nov 11, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Portal is finally a hit, thanks to a pandemic and your grandparents"
Video chatting is all the rage now that people have to stay home.

by Queenie Wong 
April 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook’s voice synthesis AI generates speech in 500 milliseconds"

by Kyle Wiggers
May 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook put a battery in its new Portal"
The Portal Go and Portal Plus start shipping on October 19th

by Alex Heath
September 21, 2021

Article "Facebook announces new Portal video-calling devices, Portal for Business service"

by Salvador Rodriguez
September 21, 2021

Article "Facebook introduces portable Portal Go for $199"
There's also a next-gen Portal+ for $349.

by Nicole Lee
September 21, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Portal Go: A battery-powered smart display that doesn't make sense"
Facebook's larger issues aside, this smart display is still miles behind the competition.

by Molly Price
October 20, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Facebook Portal Go review: Portable, but strictly for Facebook lovers

Oct 28, 2021




> Facebook's new smart smart display has one big advantage over competitors, it's battery powered, and can be picked up from it's charger and easily carried around the house. Add in a solid camera and decent audio, and you have a fairly appealing device. The once downside? Well, it's Facebook, and you'll have to decide how much you trust the company with your privacy.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta Is Killing Off Consumer Versions of the Portal Video-Calling and Streaming Device"

by Todd Spangler
June 9, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"New Meta Portal Productivity Tools: Duet Display and Companion App"

August 10, 2022

----------

